# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  [ASP ASP.NET PHP JSP CGI]Logging out a user when they close the window

## mendhak

***NOTE: This codebank submission is outdated and no longer works with modern browsers***

A common question on the forums is, if the user closes the browser window, how can they be logged out immediately?

Here's how.  Have the following javascript in your window



```
<script language="JavaScript">


 function initUnload()
  {
     var top=self.screenTop;
     if (top>9000) { 
         var settings = 'width=1,height=1,left=1,top=1,toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,status=0'
         window.open("logout.html?close=true","logoutWindow",settings);  
      } else {//:ehh:
         
      }
  }


  window.onunload = initUnload;
</script>
```

The part in red, logout.html, can be replaced with any server-side scripted page in ASP/PHP/ASP.NET/WhateverFloatsYourBoat.  That page should abandon/clear your sessions.  

Keywords:
Session
Logout
Window
Close
logging out
user

----------


## pelican

nice but what if the user using tab browser, opens multiple tabs or open multiple windows, then they close one of the tabs/windows, will they get log out?

----------


## mendhak

Only after 20 minutes of inactivity (by default).

----------


## sekarm

Hi menthak,
               I am little bit confuse for you code. so user the need to close the *logout.html* page. or else it will close automatically.. but i tried your code in seperate application the* logout.html* page is still opened.. Correct me if i am wrong. And what is the meaning of this code 

```
 "logout.html?close=true"
```

----------

